# woodburner



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

HI 
I wonder if anyone can recommend where I can purchase a woodburner in the obidos/caldas area.The size is important as it must fit into our existing fireplace 
Many thanks Yvonne


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

tottenham said:


> HI I wonder if anyone can recommend where I can purchase a woodburner in the obidos/caldas area.The size is important as it must fit into our existing fireplace Many thanks Yvonne


Hi Yvonne
We bought a small wood burner in AKI to fit our fireplace. It was the best price we found. They have some really lovely ones, to fit all size fireplaces, freestanding or built in. There's an AkI in Caldas. Hope this helps, Lynda


----------

